# Cost to fix an umbilical hernia in kitten?



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

I figured maybe someone may have an idea to what this may cost. We bought a kitten from someone and on the way home, I felt this little bump on her belly. It wasn't huge, but enough to startle me. When she was standing up, I couldn't feel it and thought maybe it was just a bit of belly fat. Fast forward a little bit forward here and now it's bigger. I can most definitely feel it and sometimes it can be seen while looking at her belly, but not always. We're going to get to her to a vet to get this fixed probably along with spay while they're at it. Does anyone have an idea of how much this costs?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Surgery is hundreds of dollars.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Our cat had one that was able to be pushed back in but it would always come out again. When we had her spayed, they fixed it then. I don't think it cost much more, if anything, than the spay. You can call nearby vets for quotes and some cities/states have farm cat/low cost options if you qualify.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

"It's a CAT!...I can replace it in about 15 minutes for free." ---George Costanza


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Something they used to do for babies/very young kids with an umbilical hernia was sew a silver dollar into an elastic (or flexible) bandage and fasten that around the waist with the coin over the hernia. The concept being that keeping the hernia from sticking out would help it naturally heal.

I do know that in young kittens/pups a small hernia will often shrink as the animal ages. 

Mon


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

If your vet isn't a dirtbag, the cost to fix the hernia will be *FREE *when they go in to do the spay on your cat.

A hernia is a hole in the abdominal wall, and it's placed where they are going to have to cut _anyway _and suture back.

If your vet tries to charge you something outlandish for doing something they would already have to do on closing, shop for another vet.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

doc- said:


> "It's a CAT!...I can replace it in about 15 minutes for free." ---George Costanza


We can't save them all !


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I had two of them get fixed up, vet did it combined with the spay/ neuter and more or less the first round of shots, or was it second booster shots at that time, it wasn’t terribly bad pricing. Was under $200 each for all that was done. The boy had it pretty bad, you could tell it bothered him at times, he’s a strong kitty now and doesn’t show any problems at all. He is a very strong fella, jumps straight up to the cupboards. His half sister is a little smaller, she is doing fin with it no problems either.

you wouldn’t want her to get pregnant with that, so sort something out before that time arrives.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

altair said:


> Our cat had one that was able to be pushed back in but it would always come out again. When we had her spayed, they fixed it then. I don't think it cost much more, if anything, than the spay. You can call nearby vets for quotes and some cities/states have farm cat/low cost options if you qualify.


This one is bigger than the size of a pea, which I heard has little success of being pressed back in. I am glad that it didn't cost you much more than the spay. I plan on calling around for quotes tomorrow. I know they have the low cost clinics around, but they usually get so packed and quickly. I'm not sure if they will do the hernia issue, too, with the mobile clinics. I'll have to call around and ask. I suppose I was hoping if someone had an idea. Feels kinda awful to get a new pet and that happen, but the original owner may not have known about it and even if they did, they probably couldn't have afforded the cost.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

frogmammy said:


> Something they used to do for babies/very young kids with an umbilical hernia was sew a silver dollar into an elastic (or flexible) bandage and fasten that around the waist with the coin over the hernia. The concept being that keeping the hernia from sticking out would help it naturally heal.
> 
> I do know that in young kittens/pups a small hernia will often shrink as the animal ages.
> 
> Mon


That's interesting, never knew that =P

I have heard of it shrinking at times. I'm afraid it may be causing her to strain when she uses the litterbox so that's why I'm more worried about it.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

audacity said:


> If your vet isn't a dirtbag, the cost to fix the hernia will be *FREE *when they go in to do the spay on your cat.
> 
> A hernia is a hole in the abdominal wall, and it's placed where they are going to have to cut _anyway _and suture back.
> 
> If your vet tries to charge you something outlandish for doing something they would already have to do on closing, shop for another vet.


Good to know. We know of a good one, but I don't think she works on Saturdays when we can go in, but regardless - there are other good practices around. I will have to call. Our cat hasn't been to the vet yet, but I'm pretty sure that it's a hernia that she has. It would be good for sure if it's included in the cost of the spay or even a minimal extra fee, but yeah - I'm not one to pay anything too outlandish on an animal and would also probably shop around more - even if I have to go to the big city.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

rambler said:


> I had two of them get fixed up, vet did it combined with the spay/ neuter and more or less the first round of shots, or was it second booster shots at that time, it wasn’t terribly bad pricing. Was under $200 each for all that was done. The boy had it pretty bad, you could tell it bothered him at times, he’s a strong kitty now and doesn’t show any problems at all. He is a very strong fella, jumps straight up to the cupboards. His half sister is a little smaller, she is doing fin with it no problems either.
> 
> you wouldn’t want her to get pregnant with that, so sort something out before that time arrives.


Good to know this doesn't seem to be something that'll cost us an insane amount. 

She's only 3 months old right now so we have some time, but I definitely want it fixed ASAP - just worried it could be causing her problems.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Costs for _anything_ depend upon the area, exactly what you want done and the person doing the servicing.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

altair said:


> Our cat had one that was able to be pushed back in but it would always come out again. When we had her spayed, they fixed it then. I don't think it cost much more, if anything, than the spay. You can call nearby vets for quotes and some cities/states have farm cat/low cost options if you qualify.


Yes here as well repair done while being spayed
.


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

My last dog, a little maltipoo, had one. It never bothered her and I didn’t get her spayed until she was about 9 years old. The vet fixed it at that time at no extra charge.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

My Deja (dog) had one too, and my vet just fixed it when she got spayed, no charge. Shouldn't be crazy when doing them together. If they want to charge full price on both procedures, nope, just nope 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------

